# 2019 curing



## pc farmer (Aug 31, 2019)

Another year of curin hams and bacons.  

 daveomak
 injection cure for the hams and Diggingdogs for the bacons.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes I know the pics are double posted.  Deal with it.  LOL


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 31, 2019)

Gonna be good .


----------



## klutzyspuds (Aug 31, 2019)

Looks like a great start.  Im in for the result!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 1, 2019)

I'll be back for a peek at the finished product. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2019)

Almost finished.  Have 2 more bacons to slice this week.  But here a some bad pics.  Lighting was bad.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks good farmer. I will be over with some potatoes and eggs.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good farmer. I will be over with some potatoes and eggs.



This weekend Peach


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 22, 2019)

The Marbling in the Ham is Beautiful. Very nice...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Marbling in the Ham is Beautiful. Very nice...JJ




Thanks chef.   I will be double smoking one at the gathering.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 22, 2019)

WOW ! Nice work again . It all looks good , but the bacon ,,, awesome . 
You need a smoke house .


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Hawging It (Sep 23, 2019)

Perfection!!


----------



## klutzyspuds (Sep 23, 2019)

Man, that all looks amazing.  Excellent work Adam.

KS


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 23, 2019)

Of course the ham and bac'y look terrific! But um... you have a meat saw! Impressed!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice Pic's Adam, and of course you hog looks great.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 23, 2019)

Dang Farmer I missed this but looks great. I will check it out at the gathering.   

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2019)

All looks Awesome, Adam!!
Pics are Great---Lighting's fine!
Thanks for the peaks!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks good Adam!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 23, 2019)

We shall see Saturday morning if its as good as it looks Denny.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Sep 23, 2019)

Adam I think that is some of the nicest Bacon I have seen,the Hams making my mouth water. POINTS
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks for the comments and likes everybody.


----------

